# Shop Drawings



## BPierce (Mar 5, 2015)

I am a Purchasing Agent for an excavation/sitework contractor in Central NJ. For years we have generated Storm/Sanitary structure takeoff forms by hand sketching each inlet/manhole on a blank template form. This is incredibly tedious and time consuming. Does anyone know of or use a software that generates this automatically?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you are buying the pieces the supplier should be able to supply you with a CAD drawing.

If you are manufacturing in house a simple CAD program should take care of the problem or find a CAD guy that can draw them for you.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

wow....my vendors always supplied me with the shop drawings? i submitted them to engineer...they yea'd/nay'd? 

as a contractor...typically, unless it's a design/buld..you're not into the design. that's up to the engineer. you need to supply your vendors with the specs so they can tell you whether or not they can supply what is specified.

then supply you with the shop drawings of what they want to sell you...to submit to the engineer.


----------



## BPierce (Mar 5, 2015)

What do you show your vendors to get pricing for the structures? That's more what I am talking about. We will draw up a crude .pdf simply to show invert locations/elevations and pipe sizes for pricing. Whoever wins the bid will use the same .pdfs to generate shop drawings for us to submit. I am looking for software that will automate the process of using the Civil Plans to break down each structure for bidding to my Vendors. Hope I clarified myself.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you talking about a design/build ??

Every job I did the civil drawings had a diagram of structures and stated specs of concrete, thickness, rebar, etc. I give my supplier a set of the drawings and they will review the profiles of the piping and stuctures and give me a price.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with rino. My precasters also provide shop drawings


----------

